# Era nato/è nato.



## Blackman

Buongiorno a tutti gli illustri linguisti dilettanti del forum, innanzitutto.

Nella odierna lettura dei quotidiani mi sono imbattuto in questa frase: _Il Cardinale Martini *è* nato il 15 febbraio. _Trattandosi di persona non più tra noi, istintivamente sono portato a pensare che la forma corretta sia ..._*era* nato. _Un'analisi più attenta invece mi fa credere che _*è* nato _sia da preferirsi, poiché se era corretta la forma quando egli era in vita, pur riferendosi a un evento avvenuto in un lontano passato, nulla cambia con la sua dipartita, l'evento resta quel che è. Per intenderci, il fatto che sia morto non cambia in alcun modo il fatto che sia nato. Il problema è, almeno apparentemente, simile a quello discusso nel thread _da quando ero/sono bambino_.

Che ne pensate?

Grazie.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Black.

I giornalisti sono una specie ben singolare! 

Io, in un articolo commemorativo, o anche in una più modesta "scheda" sulla vita d'un personaggio, non mi sognerei mai di usare il Passato Prossimo. La nostra lingua ci mette a disposizione uno strumento così appropriato a casi del genere che non riesco a capire perché non utilizzarlo.

Già mi par di leggere/udire qualche bello spirito che giustifica l'uso del Passato Prossimo coll'intenzione di parlare del compianto Cardinale come se fosse ancora vivo. Ma per favore!

Saluti.

GS


----------



## Blackman

Ciao Giorgio, grazie per l'intervento. Ma il problema mi pare più sottile, non necessariamente attribuibile al giornalismo. Se quando una persona è in vita la forma corretta è _è nato_, perché quando muore diventa improvvisamente _era nato_? oppure dovremmo usare in entrambi i casi (sia quando la persona alla quale ci si riferisce è in vita, sia dopo la sua sua morte) il passato remoto _nacque_?

Mi rendo conto che la grammatica non sempre segue la logica e riconosco anche la particolarità del verbo _nascere_, il cui uso coniugato mi risulta ostico anche in altre lingue.


Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, Black.
> 
> I giornalisti sono una specie ben singolare!
> 
> Io, in un articolo commemorativo, o anche in una più modesta "scheda" sulla vita d'un personaggio, non mi sognerei mai di usare il Passato Prossimo. La nostra lingua ci mette a disposizione uno strumento così appropriato a casi del genere che non riesco a capire perché non utilizzarlo.
> 
> Già mi par di leggere/udire qualche bello spirito che giustifica l'uso del Passato Prossimo coll'intenzione di parlare del compianto Cardinale come se fosse ancora vivo. Ma per favore!
> 
> Saluti.
> 
> GS


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Blackman said:


> . Se quando una persona è in vita la forma corretta è _è nato_, perché quando muore diventa improvvisamente _era nato_?



Non necessariamente.
Nei testi scolastici è comune l'uso del presente per esempio: "Alessando Manzoni *nasce* a Milano nel 1785".


----------



## Sempervirens

Blackman said:


> Ciao Giorgio, grazie per l'intervento. Ma il problema mi pare più sottile, non necessariamente attribuibile al giornalismo. Se quando una persona è in vita la forma corretta è _è nato_, perché quando muore diventa improvvisamente _era nato_? oppure dovremmo usare in entrambi i casi (sia quando la persona alla quale ci si riferisce è in vita, sia dopo la sua sua morte) il passato remoto _nacque_?



Era nato(nacque,ecc.) sono  chiaramente le form*e* consone all'uso. Ma con "è nato" ,se lo avessi messo io, avrei voluto mettere in evidenza *il fatto irreversibile* della nascita;della venuta al mondo. Come  a dire ,anche egli è nato ed è morto:ha fatto l'una  e l'altra cosa

Lo avrei fatto però con una mano al cuore e con non poche titubazioni,o forse ne avrei fatto a meno e avrei seguito docilmente le regole del buon senso e dei tempi verbali.


Saluti


----------



## Blackman

Ecco, questa mi sembra un'ottima osservazione e anche la soluzione, anche se non direttamente collegata alla mia domanda intrinseca: _se quando una persona è in vita la forma corretta è è nato _(lo è?). Ma posso applicarla anche a me stesso (_Io nasco nel 1970_), senza sembrare forzatamente letterario (o fintamente erudito, a seconda dei punti di vista)?


Paulfromitaly said:


> Non necessariamente.
> Nei testi scolastici è comune l'uso del presente per esempio: "Alessando Manzoni *nasce* a Milano nel 1785".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Blackman said:


> Ecco, questa mi sembra un'ottima osservazione e anche la soluzione, anche se non direttamente collegata alla mia domanda intrinseca: _se quando una persona è in vita la forma corretta è è nato _(lo è?). Ma posso applicarla anche a me stesso (_Io nasco nel 1970_), senza sembrare forzatamente letterario (o fintamente erudito, a seconda dei punti di vista)?



Sono certo di averlo letto anche in qualche biografia online di musicista o artista contemporaneo (magari se la sono scritta loro) ma concordo che al di fuori di questo contesto e in prima persona non mi sembrerebbe per niente naturale.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Black. Forse mi sfugge qualcosa, o forse tendo a semplificare troppo, ma secondo me in questi casi il riferimento è sempre il dato che il personaggio è morto, e si usa il trapassato prossimo in quanto la nascita è sicuramente antecedente a tale evento, comunque passato.


----------



## Blackman

Se mi accorgo che sfugge qualcosa a te Nec, mi ritiro dalle scene per sempre...

No, anzi. Mi sembra la giusta chiave di lettura, che metterebbe d'accordo logica e grammatica. Dunque, fammi capire bene: nel caso di persona deceduta, dal momento che stiamo riferendo di trapasso appena avvenuto (_è morto_), ricordando un evento certamente antecedente e pur il fatto appena avvenuto non cambiando nulla di questo, siamo costretti a usare la forma passata (_era nato_). Ti ho seguito o mi sono perso?


Necsus said:


> Ciao, Black. Forse mi sfugge qualcosa, o forse tendo a semplificare troppo, ma secondo me in questi casi il riferimento è sempre il dato che il personaggio è morto, e si usa il trapassato prossimo in quanto la nascita è sicuramente antecedente a tale evento, comunque passato.


----------



## Necsus

Be' sì, a me sembra del tutto naturale che sia così... (e prova a dirlo al diretto interessato che il fatto appena avvenuto non cambia nulla rispetto alla sua nascita )


----------



## Blackman

Okay, se non proprio fugato ogni dubbio, almeno un po' di chiarezza s'intravede fra le nuvole. Grazie a tutti.


Necsus said:


> Be' sì, a me sembra del tutto naturale che sia così... (e prova a dirlo al diretto interessato che il fatto appena avvenuto non cambia nulla rispetto alla sua nascita )


----------



## VogaVenessian

Blackman said:


> Buongiorno a tutti gli illustri linguisti dilettanti del forum, innanzitutto.
> Nella odierna lettura dei quotidiani mi sono imbattuto in questa frase: _Il Cardinale Martini *è* nato il 15 febbraio. ..._
> Grazie.


Carissimi tutti, ho letto con attenzione le vostre osservazioni ...ma alla fine non capisco che cosa non va se dico "Sono nato nel ..." indipendentemente dal fatto che nel frattempo io sia vivo o morto.
Trovo strano invece dire, in età avanzata e vita natural durante: "Io nasco nel ...". Per carità, nessun divieto alla scelta di presente/ passato prossimo/ passato remoto; ma se uno per strada ti chiede "Quando sei nato?" gli rispondo: A) "E a te che te ne frega?" oppure B) "Sono nato il 18 luglio 1951." *Passato prossimo *se non erro!


----------



## francisgranada

Quindi, concretamente, quale sarebbe la scelta più corretta:

Adalberto Lungavita è nato nel 1875 ed è morto nel 1975. 
Adalberto Lungavita era nato nel 1875 ed è morto nel 1975.
Adalberto Lungavita era nato nel 1875 ed era morto nel 1975.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Francis.

Le tre opzioni che proponi sono tutte corrette, ma purtroppo sono fuori contesto. 

Qui si tratta di vedere se chi parla/scrive intende collegare oppure no l'evento della morte con quello della nascita. 

Supponiamo che tu incontri Necsus per la strada e lo informi del fatto che Giorgio Spizzi è passato a miglior vita. La reazione verbale di Necsus può essere una delle seguenti:

1. "Corbezzoli! Ho letto un suo post nel Forum proprio ieri l'altro" (nessun riferimento implicito o esplicito all'evento temporalmente "intermedio" della mia dipartita)
2. "Corbezzoli! Avevo letto un suo post nel Forum proprio ieri l'altro" (riferimento implicito all'evento temporalmente "intermedio" della mia dipartita)

Con l'opzione 2. un parlante nativo di italiano percepisce che Necsus può essere colpito dalla notizia in quanto legata a una manifestazione così recente di "vitalità".

Spero di essermi saputo spiegare.

Saluti.

GS


----------



## francisgranada

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> ... incontri Necsus per la strada e lo informi del fatto che Giorgio Spizzi è passato a miglior vita.


Ciao, Giorgio. Se possibile, rimani ancora un po' (parecchi secoli) con noi in _hac lacrimarum valle _... (ci mancheresti) 



> 2. "Corbezzoli! Avevo letto un suo post nel Forum proprio ieri l'altro" (riferimento implicito all'evento temporalmente "intermedio" della mia dipartita)


Ho capito, anzi, spontaneamnete "sento" anch’io (di madrelingua transuralica ) questo aspetto implicito. Grazie però, ora mi è più chiaro anche il _perch__é_ …. 

Invece, il mio “problema” (non tanto grave) è un certo dilemma, che è forse un po’ diverso di quello di NeroUomo, ma credo faccia parte del discorso lo stesso. Esempio: Giovanni, il mio cugino, è già morto (purtroppo), invece Carlo, un altro mio cugino, vive ancora (grazie a Dio). Allora, va bene dire sia “Giovanni è nato nel 1960”  che “Carlo è nato nel 1958” (senza alcun contesto particolare, solo constatando i fatti) ? 

Il il dilemma è più o meno questo: “è nato”, in teoria, si può capire come _un atto compiuto, accaduto una volta_ (il proprio fatto di nascere), ma anche come _l’inizo della vita _(che dopo la morte non è più “attuale”).  

(l’uso del passato remoto _nacque_, credo, sarebbe adeguato comunque, ma non è questa la mia domanda)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

francisgranada said:


> Ho capito, anzi, spontaneamnete "sento" anch’io (di madrelingua transuralica ) questo aspetto implicito. Grazie però, ora mi è chiaro anche il _perch__é_ ….
> 
> Invece, il mio “problema” (non tanto grave) è un certo dilemma, che è forse un po’ diverso di quello di NeroUomo, ma credo faccia parte del discorso lo stesso. Esempio: Giovanni, il mio cugino, è già morto (purtroppo), invece Carlo, un altro mio cugino, vive ancora (grazie a Dio). Allora, va bene dire sia “Giovanni è nato nel 1960”  che “Carlo è nato nel 1958” (senza alcun contesto particolare, solo constatando i fatti) ?
> 
> Il il dilemma è più o meno questo: “è nato”, in teoria, si può capire come _un atto compiuto, accaduto una volta_ (il proprio fatto di nascere), ma anche come _l’inizo della vita _(che dopo la morte non è più “attuale”).
> 
> (l’uso del passato remoto _nacque_, credo, sarebbe adeguato comunque, ma non è questa la mia domanda)



Tanta bella teoria che purtroppo non ha alcun senso.
_
Paolo è nato nel 1977_
_Paolo nacque nel 1977_
_Paolo era nato nel 1977_

La scelta del tempo verbale non chiarisce mai in alcun modo se Paolo sia ancora vivo o meno, solo il contesto lo può chiarire.


----------



## francisgranada

Paulfromitaly said:


> Tanta bella teoria ...


Grazie . In verità, non è una teoria da parte mia, invece piuttosto un dilemma (di non madrelingua), visto che abbiamo tre possibiltà ... (o quattro, se includiamo anche _fu nato_).


----------



## Necsus

Paulfromitaly said:


> _Paolo è nato nel 1977_
> _Paolo nacque nel 1977_
> _Paolo era nato nel 1977_
> La scelta del tempo verbale non chiarisce mai in alcun modo se Paolo sia ancora vivo o meno, solo il contesto lo può chiarire.


Da sola non lo chiarisce, certo, perché solo il contesto lo può fare, ma sicuramente lo suggerisce. Leggendo i tuoi tre esempi senza contesto, la mia istintiva comprensione mi farebbe pensare per il primo che Paolo probabilmente è ancora vivo e vegeto, perché non mi vengono forniti elementi che mi facciano sorgere dei dubbi; per il secondo che potrebbe anche averci lasciato, perché il passato remoto si dovrebbe usare quando l'azione a cui si riferisce non ha più effetti sul presente; e per l'ultimo che Paolo (quasi) sicuramente non è più tra noi, perché altrimenti non ci sarebbe motivo, fuori da un contesto, di usare il trapassato.


----------



## Sempervirens

VogaVenessian said:


> Carissimi tutti, ho letto con attenzione le vostre osservazioni ...ma alla fine non capisco che cosa non va se dico "Sono nato nel ..." indipendentemente dal fatto che nel frattempo io sia vivo o morto.
> Trovo strano invece dire, in età avanzata e vita natural durante: "Io nasco nel ...". Per carità, nessun divieto alla scelta di presente/ passato prossimo/ passato remoto; ma se uno per strada ti chiede "Quando sei nato?" gli rispondo: A) "E a te che te ne frega?" oppure B) "Sono nato il 18 luglio 1951." *Passato prossimo *se non erro!



Scusami Voga(Ciao) ma è solo per capire quanto è in sintonia il mo italiano(includendoci anche la pragmatica) con quello dei miei connazionali.Sono decenni che manco dall'Italia e forse mi sto indebolendo in qualche punto...

Tu così ti sei espresso: _Trovo strano invece dire, *in età avanzata* e vita natural durante: "Io nasco nel ... 
_E fin qui non ci piove sopra(perché prima di tutto viene il rispetto per la parola altrui).  Quello che mi chiedo è che cosa ci sta a fare l'espansione *,*quella che ho messo in evidenza in grassetto *,*con il resto del discorso. Che forse non troveresti strano se la stessa frase fosse proferita da un adolescente? 

Saluti


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Scusate, amici, ma a pare invece che "_Paolo era nato nel 1977"_, a differenza delle altre frasi, non abbia bisogno di contesto per far inferire all'ascoltatore che Paolo non è più in vita. 
E con questo mi ricollego alla "preziosa" caratteristica del Trapassato Prossimo di potersi riferire a un certo evento (qui, la nascita) collegandolo implicitamente a un altro accadimento, ad esso successivo, e quindi temporalmente più vicino al momento dell'enunciazione (qui, la morte).
Saluti cari.
GS
PS Ciao, Francis, e grazie degli auguri, sempre graditi!


----------



## Sempervirens

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Scusate, amici, ma a pare invece che "_Paolo era nato nel 1977"_, a differenza delle altre frasi, non abbia bisogno di contesto per far inferire all'ascoltatore che Paolo non è più in vita.
> E con questo mi ricollego alla "preziosa" caratteristica del Trapassato Prossimo di potersi riferire a un certo evento (qui, la nascita) collegandolo implicitamente a un altro accadimento, ad esso successivo, e quindi temporalmente più vicino al momento dell'enunciazione (qui, la morte).
> Saluti cari.
> GS
> PS Ciao, Francis, e grazie degli auguri, sempre graditi!



Ma sì,Giorgio,certo, quello che dici corrisponde al vero,fintanto non ci curiamo della veridicità di quel "era nato"---che potrebbe essere usato per personaggi fittizi---  cronologicamente datato ma non necessariamente veritiero nei fatti reali,checché si parli di un trapassato prossimo. Parlando di una trama di un film finzione,per esempio. Giusto?

Parrebbe che l'unica certezza assoluta sia la frase pronunciata direttamente dalla persona direttamente interessata " Parlo(qui scrivo),dunque vivo,cioè sono nato".
Sotto questa luce mi è più chiara la frase "nasco nel..." detta da una persona anziana,come da un uomo di media età,o da un ragazzo,o anche sia da un bambino,come pure da un "neofavellato"...

Saluti


----------



## danalto

Istintivamente, io userei *nacque *e *è nato*, da usare a seconda del contesto, ovviamente. Ma le varianti sono davvero troppe!
_Mi sono tirata dentro, per chiamarmi immediatamente fuori!_
Ciao!
D.


----------



## vallery

Ciao Blackman

Anche se l'italiano non è mia lingua madre, credo che sia corretto _*è* nato_. Non direi mai _Il Cardinale Martini *era* nato il 15 febbraio_. Suona male.


----------



## e2-e4 X

Blackman said:


> Trattandosi di persona non più tra noi, istintivamente sono portato a pensare che la forma corretta sia ..._*era* nato._


Ciao, Blackman,

Forse è così perché preferiresti parlare della sua vita e non dello stato moderno di cose, che di solito (se non è una figura storica, per esempio) non è davvero interessante quando parliamo di lui chi è già morto?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Vallery.

Suonerà male a te, ma credimi se ti dico che alla maggior parte degli italiani suona bene.

@ Dana (che piacere rivederti, come va il lavoro?), non sono d'accordo: il passato prossimo non coglie il rapporto con la morte; il passato remoto è da libro di storia.

Saluti.


----------



## Anja.Ann

francisgranada said:


> Adalberto Lungavita era nato nel 1875 ed era morto nel 1975.



Ciao a tutti! 

Secondo me questa frase non è così corretta, Francis  

- Adalberto Lungavita nacque nel 1875 e morì nel 1975
- Adalberto Lungavita è nato nel 1875 ed è morto nel 1975


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Anja.

Siamo sempre lì: dipende dal contesto e dalle intenzioni dell'enunciatore. Credo che tu, e io, potremmo costruire scenari comunicativi in cui la frase di Francis sarebbe appropriata. Non credi?

Saluti. 
GS


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Giorgio 

Certamente, sì.

Parto, però, dal presupposto di dover analizzare le semplici frasi proposte da Francis con il loro bel punto alla fine. 

1) Adalberto Lungavita nacque nel 1885 e morì nel 1975.  
2) Adalberto Lungavita è nato nel 1885 ed è morto nel 1975. 
3) Adalberto Lungativa era nato nel 1885 ed era morto nel 1975.

Ritengo che la terza versione, a differenza della prima e della seconda, sia accettabile solo se inclusa in un racconto narrativo.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Forse hai ragione, Anja.
Però, hai tolto dieci anni di vita al povero Adalberto...
Saluti 

GS


----------



## Anja.Ann

Caspita!  Hai ragione, Giorgio!


----------



## francisgranada

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> ... Però, hai tolto dieci anni di vita al povero Adalberto...




Ciao, Giorgio e Anna. 

Voglio solo dire che quel vostro discorso su Adalberto è stato per me utile, davvero. Benché spontaneamente non direi neanch'io "era nato" solo "così", senza contesto, ora mi sono più chiare le cosiddette sfumature. Ho un'ultima domanda: nel linguaggio colloquiale, specie nel Nord Italia, non si usa a volte il trapassato al posto del passato remoto (anche se forse scorrettamente) ? Ovvero non nel caso dei miei esempi con Adalberto ...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Francis caro  

Colloquialmente parlando il trapassato prossimo si usa eccome, ma, per quanto ne so, solo con il verbo "nascere".
Asdrubale Vitalunga: "Il povero Adalberto! Una bella età, però! Era nato nel 1885 ed è morto nel 1985 ..." 
Benvenuto Bellavita: "Già, da noi si dice '_non è certo stato soffocato dalla balia'._" D)


----------

